# Multi Touch Keynote sur Ipad



## Angspe (11 Juin 2012)

Bonjour je voudrai savoir si vous connaitriez des gestes Multi Touch specifiques a l'application Keynote sur Ipad du meme genre que celle du pointeur rouge quand on laisse le doigt appuye sur les slides ! 
merci d'avance


----------

